

An Apology - wslh
http://english.martinvarsavsky.net/mv/an-apology.html

======
rikacomet
its never too late to apologize for unintentional (as well as intentional)
mistakes you do, so its quite welcome.(even though I'm not someone you fired).

On the side note, the post made me think (and how it is the cheerful time of
the year) that you are down on your dough? If so, shit happens, and best way
is to make up for it in future, so cheer up man, happy holiday season to you.

